# NBA D-League Daily Development 2/22



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TOROS TRADE MOHAMMED ABUKAR FOR DWAYNE JONES	The Toros announced the first trade of the 2008-09 season with Mohammed Abukar going to the Idaho Stampede for Dwayne Jones. Jones, a 6-10, 250 pound forward/center has seen time in the NBA with the Celtics (2005-06), Cavaliers (2006-2008), and Bobcats (2008). His first introduction to the D-League was in 2005 with the Florida Flame, and then again in 2007 when assigned to the Albuquerque Thunderbirds where he posted a game high eight blocks against the Idaho Stampede. Jones played briefly in the Turkish League and then signed with the Iowa Energy in January, 2009. He was traded to the Idaho Stampede. 
SATURDAY NIGHT HIGHLIGHTS...top performers from Saturday's games
Bighorn newcomer, Richie Frahm led all scorers with 25 points. Patrick Ewing Jr. followed with 20 points and eight rebounds.
Lance Allred led Idaho with 20 points. Mildon Ambres recorded a double-double, with 12 points and 13 rebounds.
Four BayHawk players scored over 20 points in the 98-96 win over the Skyforce. Ivan Harris and Maurice Rice netted 22 points each, while Erik Daniels added 21. Jackie Manuel recorded a double-double by scoring 21 points and pulling down 11 rebounds. 
Leading the Skyforce was Bobby Jones, who recorded his seventh double-double on the season with 22 points and 11 rebounds.
Ryan Humphrey secured his second straight double-double with a career-high 42 points and 11 rebounds. Tulsa finished with five players in double-figures scoring. Keith Clark had 20 points and eight rebounds, while Jeremy Kelly and Derrick Dial each finished with 15 points. Forbes added 12.
Jasper Johnson scored a team-high 42 points and grabbed a game-high 19 rebounds. Keith McLeod also finished with a double-double for Albuquerque with 29 points and 11 assists. Antoine Agudio finished with 18 points off the bench, and David Noel added 12 points. 
Othyus Jeffers scored a game-high 27 points and grabbed nine rebounds for the Iowa Energy. Demetris Nichols notched 23 points in the victory, while Curtis Stinson contributed 22.
Ronald Dupree led all Flash scorers with 22 points and Andre Ingram dropped in 20. Dontell Jefferson and Bennet Davis added 19 and 11, respectively.
The Los Angeles D-Fenders saw all seven players who saw game action score in double digits with three players ending with 20+ points. Ryan Forehan-Kelly ended the night with 23 points and 4 rebounds while Gabriel Hughes came off the bench to collect a double-double with 22 points and 15 rebounds.
Anaheim's James White recorded his second double-double of the season by adding 11 rebounds to his 33 total points which led all scorers.
ALUMNI ACHIEVEMENTS: A look at D-League Alumni in last night's NBA games:.
13 players with D-League experience competed in five NBA games last night, two as starters.
Philadelphia's Louis Williams finished with 22 points for the 76ers.
Brandon Bass scored 20 points for the Dallas Mavericks. Teammate Jose Juan Barea added nine points, seven rebounds and eight assists.
Jamario Moon, a new addition to the Miami Heat, scored 12 points in 24 minutes of play.
Kelenna Azubuike and CJ Watson both scored 11 points for Golden State. 
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD: 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates
Blake Ahearn San Antonio Dakota 11/16/08
Malik Hairston San Antonio Austin 12/22/08
Jermareo Davidson	Golden State Idaho 1/5/09
Courtney Sims Phoenix Iowa 1/20/09, 2/13/09
Anthony Tolliver New Orleans Iowa 1/21/09
Cartier Martin Charlotte Iowa 1/29/09
Trey Johnson Cleveland Bakersfield 2/03/09, 2/20/09
Eddie Gill Milwaukee Colorado 2/09/08

ASSIGNMENT BOARD: 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Dates
Othello Hunter Atlanta Anaheim 2/17/09
Hamed Haddadi Memphis Dakota 2/17/09
Thomas Gardner Atlanta Anaheim 2/20/09


----------

